# Commercial style pults (Wrist brace type)



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey all,

Well I've gotten some practice in.. I have the same type I used as a kid the Marksman 3040 folder. One thing I've found interesting. After shooting awhile it hurts my wrist running up near my thumb.. (I have no previous wrist/hand injuries). If I brace the fork with my thumb a little I've found that isn't an issue.. So now I'm kinda glad I ordered some dankungs, cause it seems that these slings are shot that way..And the old me would whoop the new me in a shooting contest hands down.







So much for hoping it would be like riding a bike. Lol.

I will be purchasing some more soon, once I figure out my shooting style/what works for me.. Leaning towards something with flatbands (Haven't tried one of those yet) so fish will prob get an order from me as well for one of his hunter ones.. There are so many tho.. The bunny busters look neat as well. Maybe I'll just start slowly acquiring them one every few weeks.

Cheers
Nick


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

njenkins said:


> Maybe I'll just start slowly acquiring them one every few weeks.
> 
> Cheers
> Nick


Trust me, you'll definitely end up with several (perhaps even dozens of) catties before you know it. They're like potato chips, you can't have just one.







When I first got back into slingshots, I bought a Trumark WS-1 and figured I was all set. Then I found myself eyeing the FSXFO, then the S9, then the Crosman Cyclone, then the Saunders Hawk, then a Bunny Buster, and so on. Now, I have all of the above (except the Buster, which is on the way as we speak), plus a few naturals I've made and the eBay cheapie I modified (posted in another thread recently), and I'm not even close to being done.


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

pelleteer said:


> Maybe I'll just start slowly acquiring them one every few weeks.
> 
> Cheers
> Nick


Trust me, you'll definitely end up with several (perhaps even dozens of) catties before you know it. They're like potato chips, you can't have just one.







When I first got back into slingshots, I bought a Trumark WS-1 and figured I was all set. Then I found myself eyeing the FSXFO, then the S9, then the Crosman Cyclone, then the Saunders Hawk, then a Bunny Buster, and so on. Now, I have all of the above (except the Buster, which is on the way as we speak), plus a few naturals I've made and the eBay cheapie I modified (posted in another thread recently), and I'm not even close to being done.















[/quote]

I have 2 dankungs and 2 hunters on the way.. I'd say the bug has bit. Lol.


----------

